# Sat Night



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe theres at least 12 or 13 in this cooler.....Kinda lost countoke


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

man those fish are good to eat nice post how long were you out


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok i counted them over and over and i almost swear i counted 20,holes in the fish that is! :moon Better than getting the skunk any way you look at it.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *DK'S G3 (3/4/2008)*man those fish are good to eat nice post how long were you out


 About an hour per fish.... Real slow night.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Not bad!!! Ready to come home andgig me some!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Atleast you got some fish in the boat. Good job :clap


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the way you count MR oke


----------



## sdsmith5150 (Mar 13, 2008)

Very Nice!!!! Good job.

What kind of light set up do you use?

Check this one out...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *sdsmith5150 (3/12/2008)*Very Nice!!!! Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1000 watt honda generator with 3 lights that equal 750 watts


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok lets eat :hungry


----------

